# Wow, Jobo turning into gold



## benhasajeep (Jul 18, 2017)

Thinking of starting up film again.  35mm B&W and slide.  In the past I always perused ebay for extra jobo equipment.  Been years since I last looked.  Some of the prices they are trying to get is amazing.  Actually shocked me some.  As I was expecting to see low prices of people dumping equipment that hasn't seen chemicals in years.  Glad I didn't let any of my jobo equipment go.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 19, 2017)

I have a Jobo ATL 1000 and it is worth some good money these days. New these were $5500 and today still worth around $3000.

 For parts, manuals and service click here..... Klaus-Dieter Seynsche Fotolaborservice


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 19, 2017)

I didn't know they were still making them.  Last I heard they shut down the Jobo processing lines.  And just had the photo wallets and such.  Someone must have bought out the designs and tooling.  I noticed the prices are at least 2x what they used to be.  Which is understandable considering they are now a low production product.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 20, 2017)

I stumbled upon that site I listed above looking for a service manual. He sent me the PDF for free. I now know how to take mine apart for repairs and he said he has all the parts I need to rebuild mine.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 20, 2017)

CatLabs bought out Jobo I think. At least they have Jobo equipment. It's CatLabs of JP (Jamaica Plain). I'd have to go look up the website.


edit - Here it is, Home . It's in Massachusetts (was trying to think what city Jamaica Plain was in/near).


----------

